# What is a good way to anchor/secure a pergola to a paver patio?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Depends on location and high winds area. I wouldn't trust the stakes for up-lift. I would use something similar to this: http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/CBSQ.asp Pour a footing down at your frost level and use gravel under and as back-fill. http://books.google.com/books?id=1g...=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3#PPA31,M1

How gravel prevents frost heave: http://www.sustland.umn.edu/implement/deck_footings.html Be safe, G


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks GBAR, I guess I'm really wondering if there's a way to anchor the thing without having to pull up pavers and pour concrete.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Patio, I'm sure the Pergola will be magnificent. Before sinking big bucks in the Pergola I would consider sinking a DIY foundation.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...er+rental,denver+CO&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
 
A proper foundation is always important. In Denver you also have to consider Tornadoes
http://www.examiner.com/x-219-Denver-Weather-Examiner~y2009m6d7-Tornadoes-strike-Denver-area-damage-mall-overturn-cars

I would consider Sonotubes as there are ways to conceal the base to make it appear that the Pergola posts are just growing out of the ground.
.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You can't really put that size structure on a paver patio, too much weight. You need to remove the pavers under the pergola where you pour the sonotubes. The piers will carry the weight of the structure.
Ron


----------



## rahfiki (Jun 23, 2009)

The pavers will not be any kind of support to attach the pergola posts to. I would do a proper footing. 

It is much easier to pull up a few pavers now and do a proper footing and pave around it now then.....rebuilding your pergola after it falls down AND still having to redo some pavers becuase they pulled up with the post as the pergola fell over (hopefully not landing on anyone or anything).

Just me 2 cents...:whistling2:


----------



## JackLantern (Nov 27, 2011)

*what would happen if set on paver?*

what would happen if set on paver?
would the weight of the pergola make the pavers sag in that area?

I have about 20" of stone under my patio due to the grading that was there? does that make a difference?


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

up from the depths, maybe the original poster will respond..


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

hand drive said:


> up from the depths, maybe the original poster will respond..


 Yes this is a three year old thread. The poster should have started a new thread. The original comments were all good regarding weight and the importance of considering up-lift in wind.


----------



## JackLantern (Nov 27, 2011)

what is wrong with replying to an old thread?


----------



## mcm53 (Feb 22, 2019)

Shpigford,
I am in California and have the same issue. I know this post is some years old but how did the barrels filled with concrete work out for you? Or did you end up anchoring your pergola using another method? Thanks Mark


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mcm53 said:


> Shpigford,
> I am in California and have the same issue. I know this post is some years old but how did the barrels filled with concrete work out for you? Or did you end up anchoring your pergola using another method? Thanks Mark


 He hasn't been here for years so you may want to ask a question in a new thread. :wink2:


----------

